# Novak Smart Tray Problem?



## SBK-Mark (Nov 8, 2004)

I received a Novak Smart Tray the other day and call me crazy, but either this thing is more complicated than I thought - or I have a bum unit. 

When I first plugged it into the wall, it read 0.9v as expected. I inserted a partially discharged pack and turned it on. Two of the six lights went out very quickly. Four stayed on. I got out the voltmeter and checked the two cells that the LED's turned off for, and they each read around 1.05v. I thought this was strange, since the cutoff should happen at 0.9v. 

I removed the pack and tried another. This time, the display lit up as "LP" and would not turn on. When I removed the pack, the display went dark, even though the unit was still plugged in. It's non-responsive at this point, and only lights up when a pack is inserted. It lights up "LP" when a pack is installed, whether or not it's plugged in! 

I haven't tried calling Novak, as we've been busy with the holidays, but I need to give them a ring. Just wanted to check to see if anyone here had experienced anything similar. I wanted this discharge/eq tray as it was supposed to be goof-proof. Maybe I got a bad unit?


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

that is what i would do is call novak, cause if u keep playing with it u might do somthing to void the warrenty


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds like you may have a bum unit but the 1.05v could be normal. When one of the LED lights goes off, that cell is no longer being discharged so the voltage will rise back up to ~1.2v.


----------



## rgb24 (Jul 30, 2002)

The 1.05 is probably right, after the cell reaches the cutoff it will gain some voltage rather quickly. The LP means low power, the little power supply is probably bad, just hook it up to another power supply with the adaptor that came with it. when you put a battery in it is getting the power to light it up from the battery.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Just a thought Make sure battery is installed in proper place,pos versus neg.if that is backwords it will do some crazy stuff.


----------



## perez1410 (Sep 29, 2001)

Remember that once each cell is discharged to the level you set 0.9, the discharger function turns off individually for each cell, that is why your reading is higher than 0.9 when you tested the cells with your meter. Every cell returns to higher level voltage than the set discharge voltage. Remember that under discharge mode the cell is under load, once you remove the load because you reached the set Voltage, the cell returns to its higher normal state...which would be a bit higher than the 0.9. Yes 1.05 seems to be about right. A little less than that would be better, but then again you would have to discharge the cells at lower rates to reach that lower voltage.

The LP lighting up I would say is a bad power supply. Try connecting directly using the DC connector with a DC power supply. If that does not work, then i would say you have a tray that may need some work. Although it is more likely that the cheap AC/DC power supply we all get is the culprit here. Good luck. Happy discharging.


----------



## mfortuna (Nov 27, 2004)

If the lights go out right away you may not have good contact. Try moving the pack slightly left or right or try bending the contacts.

Mike


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

I have a problem with the DS mode .It is for deadshorting packs and if look at the voltage on the pack when it says Its done you still have voltage in the pack .....Does anyone know if I am doing something wrong ....



SRM


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

srm the tray takes a long time to reach zero volts per cell. when the lights start blinking that indicates the voltage is less then .10 per cell not ds condition. give me a call


----------

